# NZ vs Australia



## Krully1976 (Jun 9, 2013)

My wife and I are considering immigration from South Africa to NZ or Australia. From our research it seems that the Skilled Migrant Visa process is similar, is this correct? Also any advise from expats who have lived and worked in both countries on which they found best? My wife has a degree with honors in Information Systems and has 12 years experience as a Business Analyst and Project Manager in the Automotive Manufacturing field. We have a small family so ideally would like to move once job offer is in place. Advise and thoughts???


----------



## tamarisk (Apr 26, 2013)

We have visited Oz, and lived in NZ and I would go for Oz -there's more there, more variety, better climate if you like the warmth, and better food! although to my mind it seemed general costs of living were higher, even when you take the higher wages into consideration.Oz also has better and cheaper international flight connections. Just MHO!


----------



## Andrew East (Nov 9, 2012)

I will answer your question on the Australia forum.


----------

